# New 5500 C3 CT Mag Elite (77.50)



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

These are being sold on e-bay item #2704695760 There were 43 don't know how many are left.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

there gone!


----------

